# Endovascular leak



## susiekay (Feb 3, 2011)

I have to code a pre-authorization.  The dx is: endovascular leak

procedure is:  trans-lumbar endovascular leak coiling.  Any help with ICD-9 and CPT?

Thanks, Sue


----------

